# 2015 Rogue Connect radio issue



## Quatre_RW (Jul 21, 2019)

I am having an issue with the satellite radio where I can no longer use the tune knob to change between stations. The knob works fine on broadcast radio mode, but on satellite mode it jumps to a 300 level channel, then to the preview and channel 17. The only ways I can get to another station is if it is a preset or if I use direct entry.


----------

